# Setup for All Around Salt



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

When I first decided I needed to add a "salt rod" to my quiver, I was living in Colorado and figured I wanted one versatile rod to take with me when I vacationed. I too decided 9wt was the best "one-rod" option. I now live on the coast and have many other rods for varied scenarios. 

Wulff has been my favorite so far, but I'm always open to try new lines. I've never jived with Rio line.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Cortland Liquid Crystal Clear


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I tried about 5 different lines on my 8wt Sage Maverick before I found the perfect line for me (SA Mastery bonefish). I tend to have a slower casting stroke and have found that true to weight bonefish tapers work well for me and my rods. That being said, on my 9wt Xi3 I'm using an Orvis All Arounder Saltwater pro which has a shorter front taper like a typical redfish line. I'm lucky to have a couple friends that are gear junkies so I can try a lot of different gear, including lines. I don't think there is one line for every rod so hopefully you can get some good info from folks that fish that H2 9wt.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A 9wt for that "one rod" is probably the best all around choice there is... But if you can afford two rods... Make them an 8 and a 10wt or a 7 and a 9wt... Keep them two line sizes apart and you'll be good to go in a variety of situations.

Where we fish (the backcountry of the Everglades) that 8 and 10wt can do just about everything except tarpon over 70 or 80lbs (and of course big sharks...). I keep a floating line on the 8wt - and a full intermediate on the 10wt and we're good to go from really shallow all the down to about 12 feet of water (where lots of big fish live when they're not teasing you at the surface...).


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sage said:


> So I’ve been doing some research about fly rods and reels and line all in 9wt because that’s what would best suit me for fishing reds/snook/trout and the occasional Keys fish. I’m planning on a 9’ 9wt Orvis Helios 2 and Nautilus XL Max. As for line, I don’t know too much and was hoping to get some opinions. Cortland, Wulff, Rio, SA? I see a lot of good things about Cortland except some memory. But what would you all suggest? Thanks!


Are you somewhat new to fly fishing or somewhat new to fly fishing the salt?


----------



## Sage (Mar 30, 2020)

Backwater said:


> Are you somewhat new to fly fishing or somewhat new to fly fishing the salt?


I’ve been fly fishing for quite sometime now, but have yet to get a good rod and reel. I used a bass pro salt setup for a few years. There’s all sorts of setups people use out there, tons of options, and wanted some suggestions from everyone else’s experiences


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sage said:


> I’ve been fly fishing for quite sometime now, but have yet to get a good rod and reel. I used a bass pro salt setup for a few years. There’s all sorts of setups people use out there, tons of options, and wanted some suggestions from everyone else’s experiences


 It really depends on you. But if I was somewhat new to the game and only had to pick out 1 rod to fish with, then I'd be dropping back to an 8wt for around here. I live close to you and know what you're up against. Then going with 1 line, I'd be shooting for something that is an all around line. Did you buy that set up yet? If not, then wait and try out a few rods before you pull the trigger.

Rod and line selection really depends on your casting, aside from the fish and conditions where you'll be fishing (which I'm confident on how you'll be fishing around here and for what and where). So it really comes down to your casting and casting style. I live close and you are welcome to come over, even today (I'm just working on a boat trailer project, so I have time). I have several different types of rods and lines, a casting lawn and a casting pond at my house, where we can use to see where you are, then I can help you lean in the right direction. I just PM'ed you my phone number.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> But if you can afford two rods...


3 would be better 
7, 9 and 12
but then you would need 6 reels or spare spools, floating and intermediate lines for each.
Playing a 3 to 10 pound red or snook on a 7wt is fun, the smaller fish not so much on the 9's where as I differ from Lemay in that I like to play the 60/70 pound and above on a 12.

While you can fish a fly deeper with an intermediate than a floating line, they also shine when the wind blows and there's a chop on the water. You get some slack in the line with a floater but the intermediate can still be fished shallow with the line just below the waves.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

I live part time in St James City, on Pine Island. All the advice given is good. A couple of local guides have suggested TFO BVK rods. I took their advice and have several. At their advise, I have added Rio Redfish summer line, one weight up on each pole. 
The price allows me to have a selection of poles set ready to go in the skiff. Much of it I bought or traded for second hand. 
I have at least one extra 8wt TFO and a 10wt St Croix if you’re interested in and affordable set up. Don’t be afraid of used gear
Ben 360-525-7645


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Ben Sheppard said:


> have a selection of poles (_RODS  _) set ready to go in the skiff


My rod travel case can handle 4 rods if loaded carefully. When I go fishing the salt I also like taking a 5 wt and once in awhile I duck tape the aluminum tube holding my 10 (my preferred big popper rod). Airlines have always charged me extra for the rod case and I have to pick it up at there luggage office as it likes to clog up the conveyor.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2020)

Backwater said:


> It really depends on you. But if I was somewhat new to the game and only had to pick out 1 rod to fish with, then I'd be dropping back to an 8wt for around here. I live close to you and know what you're up against. Then going with 1 line, I'd be shooting for something that is an all around line. Did you buy that set up yet? If not, then wait and try out a few rods before you pull the trigger.
> 
> Rod and line selection really depends on your casting, aside from the fish and conditions where you'll be fishing (which I'm confident on how you'll be fishing around here and for what and where). So it really comes down to your casting and casting style. I live close and you are welcome to come over, even today (I'm just working on a boat trailer project, so I have time). I have several different types of rods and lines, a casting lawn and a casting pond at my house, where we can use to see where you are, then I can help you lean in the right direction. I just PM'ed you my phone number.


Hard to pass up an offer like that! BW can watch your casts and get a better feel as to what works and what might not work for you. It's also great that he has a variety of set-ups for you to try. Just make sure that this isn't some elaborate ruse to get you to help work on the trailer!


----------



## Chewy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

Most Florida fly anglers use an 8 wt. for 80% of their fishing. This is because most times, Florida flats fishing has very spooky fish and the 8wt. with its lighter, more slender line, has the ability to cast to stealthy fish with accuracy and lay light on the water. Also, most Florida flies are NOT big and heavy, so the 8wt. is fine. Yes, if you are doing some permit, east coast snook on bigger flies, barracuda...etc., then you would find a use for a 9 wt. or a 10wt. As for tarpon, just about everyone on the west coast of FL is using an 11 wt. for the same reasons they use an 8 wt. The 11wt. makes all the casts that a 12 wt. would, but with less fatigue and with more stealth to laid up or daisy chaining fish. No issues landing any size tarpon you want on an 11 wt. 
As for brands of rods, consider saving a LOT OF MONEY by casting a Waterworks Lamson Saltwater series. At only $399 to $450, these rods are really popular in Florida and many top casters are finding they are truly pro level, fast action rods that cast as good, if not better, than most $700-$1,000 rods. Also, they are stealthy in their flat Grey color, which don't laugh...the last thing you want is a shiny, black 9 foot rod that you are waving back and forth to a laid up fish. Many fish spook from your rod movement way before the cast ever makes it to them. Have fun!


----------



## Sage (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you all for your replies!! I got an awesome deal at 239 Flies for an 8wt Sage Maverick and 7/8 Ross Evo R Salt. Looking forward to slinging some flies soon. Thanks everyone!


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

Sage said:


> Thank you all for your replies!! I got an awesome deal at 239 Flies for an 8wt Sage Maverick and 7/8 Ross Evo R Salt. Looking forward to slinging some flies soon. Thanks everyone!


Just saw a picture of your reel all spooled up on 239's Insta story, that thing looks INCREDIBLE, enjoy your new reel! Hope it serves you well!


----------



## Sage (Mar 30, 2020)

sjestok said:


> Just saw a picture of your reel all spooled up on 239's Insta story, that thing looks INCREDIBLE, enjoy your new reel! Hope it serves you well!


Thanks man!! I’m stoked to get it on the water!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sage said:


> Thank you all for your replies!! I got an awesome deal at 239 Flies for an 8wt Sage Maverick and 7/8 Ross Evo R Salt. Looking forward to slinging some flies soon. Thanks everyone!


Sage with a Sage. How original.


----------

